
A Novel Approach Comes to Restaurant Pricing - avelis
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-11/bob-bob-ricard-restaurant-plans-to-revolutionize-the-way-you-pay-to-eat-out
======
Simulacra
Tangentially related, I think he will be a tremendous disruption to the
marketplace when retail pricing and change on the fly. Digital price tags will
update based on volume, supply, audience, etc.

